# Ca18de In A N13???



## aaron001au (Apr 13, 2008)

hey there all i was wanting to put a Ca18de in to my n13 and just wanted to know if any one has done this b 4 and how hard it was to do ????


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

If the ca18 u source is from a frontwheel drive car its a direct dropin.

Actualy there was a gti version of the n13 and that had a ca18de with stiffer swaybars and rear disc brakes. So if you could find one of those your in buisness.

Tip: these ca engines are great to turbocharge I bet if you could find a ca18det from a s13 200sx you could rip off the turbo system and put it op the frontwheel drive ca18de (don`t forget ecu) and have a killer n13. 

greets 
Phil


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It would be quite a bit of work but basically just swapping things over. There was not a gti model, the 1.8 KN13 was the Pulsar SE 1988-1990. 1987 Pulsar SE had the CA16DE.

If you can find a donor car in a junk yard get everything you can, engine, trans, mounts, crossmember, brakes (bigger than E16 Pulsar), hydraulic clutch system, sway bars, radiator w/fan, A/C system if you want. Interiors has some differences too.

Turbocharging a DE is not that cut and dry. Different wiring setup, DET ECU is not plug-n-play. DE has much higher compression, turbocharging without serious tuning (chipped ECU or standalone) will leave you with a blown motor.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

There was a n13 gti model but not in Amerika. Its a 3 door sunny with a ca18de and alloy wheels... Hell ive even driven one in Belgium. (Didn't buy it it was way too rusty). Besides the n14 was made in gti version but with a sr20de engine. So any fwd ca18de or det will drop in I just found out in Australia you guys got a sohc ca engine we never got this one in europe.

I didn't know it was a different wireing setup so yeah that would make it a bit more difficult to swap over the turbo stuff. Also the ca18det engien has a more stout bottem end it that it has a crank girdle and piston oil squirters.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

plouche said:


> There was a n13 gti model but not in Amerika. Its a 3 door sunny with a ca18de and alloy wheels... Hell ive even driven one in Belgium. (Didn't buy it it was way too rusty). Besides the n14 was made in gti version but with a sr20de engine. So any fwd ca18de or det will drop in I just found out in Australia you guys got a sohc ca engine we never got this one in europe.
> 
> I didn't know it was a different wireing setup so yeah that would make it a bit more difficult to swap over the turbo stuff. Also the ca18det engien has a more stout bottem end it that it has a crank girdle and piston oil squirters.


The 1986-1988 Pulsar NX SE came with CA-series engines here in the US, CA16DE from '86-'87 and CA18DE from '87-'88. A CA-series engine can be swapped into a N13 model, but you'll need a complete parts car (just ask boost_boy and CampgroundMan). As for the CA18DET, if you are going to go CA-series, mine as well boost it.

Not to sound like an asshole, but Europe did get the CA18ET and CA20E single cam engines. The CA16DE came standard in the base mode U11 and T12 Bluebirds, and the CA20E was available in the higher lines. We actually owned a 1986 Nissan Bluebird 1.8 Turbo ZX in the UK that was AWD with the CA18ET engine in it. It had some bite to it (it was my mum's car), and with the 5-speed gearbox it could tackle some winding roads. Too bad it only had the sad little T2 turbo on it .


----------



## Pulsxtc (Sep 8, 2009)

hey, i bought a written off exa so that i could put the CA18 into my pulsar.
I jst wanna no, jst wot do i have to get or do to put it into the bay, is there any modfications or anything i gota do ?
please help me lol


----------

